# Mossberg Jams



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a mossberg 535 and everytime that i shoot the shells fall out of the tube. I think that its a spring problem but im not sure. If anyone has a better idea to what it is please tell me.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

good luck I have had same problem with a new Mossberrg I just bought. However, I have an older one than never gave me problems. The only thing that helps is that I have to keep the gun squeaky clean and Federals seem to work a little better than other shells. The Federals seem to have a little bit bigger lip on the brass. Otherwise its the last Mossberg I am going to buy. Its too bad becomes ran alot of shells through the old one I had and could practicully submerge it mud before it would act up.


----------



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

SO you dont think that their is anything that you can really do to fix the problem?


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

ya, buy a browning! just take it to a gunsmith or get a hold of mossberg and tell them whats goin on, hopefully you'll have better luck


----------



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks hopefully the gunsmith will be able to fix it. i have had problems with that gun since i bought it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Yote Killer said:


> I have a mossberg 535 and everytime that i shoot the shells fall out of the tube. I think that its a spring problem but im not sure. If anyone has a better idea to what it is please tell me.


buy a gun!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yote...
Don't worry 'bout them boys that make fun of it. A gun smith can fix it or Mossberg can.
I had...well I still have...a 500 that I used to lighten the wallets of some of them guys with "real' guns and more than a few occassions.

Mossberg makes a good gun.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I only ever owned one of those pieces of crap and I will never own another one!!! It was an 835 the shells would stick in the chamber when shooting the gun, so basically you had single shot pump gun. Man did that suck!!! I got rid of that thing after one season and swore that I would never own another one. It made 4 trips to the gun smith and even he could not figure out what was wrong with it and Mossberg would not stand by the gun!!! I called them more than 20 times to complain, I also told them (at the time I managed a sporting good store) I would tell all of our customers not to buy one I bet that at least 50 of the customers bought another model because of my bad experiences with that one gun. I won't even let my step son buy one and that's about all he could afford to buy. Good luck on your mossberg crow bar.
Later JD


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

One word: Benelli.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Doesn't need to be a name game thread again. Someone had the same problem with a Nova, Benelli said they couldn't do anything. Every once in awhile when you pumped the shell would just fall out the bottum instead of getting put in the chamber.

If you slightly pumped it to drop down the latch after loading it wouldn't do it. Not familiar with that Mossberg but maybe you could try that.


----------



## travbrown97 (Feb 5, 2004)

Well don't I feel lucky, I have had a Mossberg Model 600 for about 20 years now, never had a single problem with it. Shot my first duck, pheasant, and grouse with it. It's been a hell of a gun for me.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

on my dads mosberg his gun jams up the action can't grap the shell so it gets jams in there so we just traded it in


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I had the same problem with my mossberg took it apart and cleaned up all the inturnal pieces a put it back together and it worked fine after that. Just have to keep them very clean. I think they get dirty very easy because the bottom is all open letting dirt and weed seed get in there.


----------



## SoCal (Jan 14, 2005)

Hardsell said:


> One word: Benelli.


Funny you mention that. My SBE is now officially the back up gun to my Mossy 835. The SBE works fine if it is cleaned good after each and every hunt, but other than that the thing is way too temperamental and dealing with it has become tiresome. The 835 works fine until you can start hearing grit working through the action. Besides, the 835 is still probably the best patterning steel shot gun out of the box.

I was going to go out a grab an SBE2 until I started hearing lots of complaints about it too. Used the money instead for 15 dozen silo socks and some other stuff.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

SoCal:
What is the problem with your Benelli?


----------



## nomaspescado (Dec 13, 2007)

This is too funny..
Yote Killer,
Have you called Mossberg?
Mossberg has great customer service and will probably send you new parts on the spot. (Maybe the shell interupter??)
I own two Mossbergs and a SBE II and think highly of them all. They all have their place.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Some mossbergs had a problem with the botttom feed tongue that was bent out of shape or would hang up when loading somehow causing a short stroke ejection with an empty chamber..check to see how that ongue works and file the edge a bit if you can feel it scratching when the feed comes out and make sure yu clean the feed tube and spring as all kinds of gunk is there.
I should mention these problems occurred when I used the 3" magnums and the 2 3/4s worked pretty well
I sold the 500 because during excitement and fast stroking it would somehow put the safety on either by the way I gripped the stock or the inertia caused it to be on safety..what a bummer....Sold it cheap to some happy wannabbeee.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

jd mn/nd said:


> I only ever owned one of those pieces of crap and I will never own another one!!! It was an 835 the shells would stick in the chamber when shooting the gun, so basically you had single shot pump gun. Man did that suck!!! I got rid of that thing after one season and swore that I would never own another one. It made 4 trips to the gun smith and even he could not figure out what was wrong with it and Mossberg would not stand by the gun!!! I called them more than 20 times to complain, I also told them (at the time I managed a sporting good store) I would tell all of our customers not to buy one I bet that at least 50 of the customers bought another model because of my bad experiences with that one gun. I won't even let my step son buy one and that's about all he could afford to buy. Good luck on your mossberg crow bar.
> Later JD


Had the same problem. They make a good oar or walking stick in a pinch too.


----------

